# AL250G Main Shaft Bearings



## Ghosty (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi All,
I am going to replace the main shaft bearings, anyone done this, anything to look out for, Any help would be appreciated. Looking at fitting taper bearings.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## deeferdog (Aug 8, 2020)

G'day Andrew, I have an AL 250G, done around 3000 hours (calculated at 10 hrs/week) since new but I haven't noticed that the bearings need inspection. I am very interested anything you do in replacing them and would really appreciate a few pics if possible. I had a problem with the apron a few years ago, here is the link , (Lathe service) but apart from that it has been a real workhorse. Cheers, Peter


----------



## Ghosty (Aug 8, 2020)

Peter, I have had mine 3 years, I thing that contamination of the gear box oil from left over casting sand has damaged the bearings. I have fitted a new motor/VFD combo after the OEM motor started loosing power.


----------

